
Ask HN: How do you handle your US taxes as an expat? - tohmasch
For Worldwide income tax payments, and form submission are you using a service?<p>Or do you do everything yourself?<p>I looked at H&amp;R block and they want to charge 300-500 USD. Do other platforms out there exist?
======
mnot
That’s about the going rate for _cheap_ expat tax prep.

US tax is insanely complex as an expat, and if you get it wrong - even
unintentionally- the penalties are massive (look up FBAR).

This is why so many are expatriating.

